# [Italian NR] 3BLD 59.05 - Matteo Colombo



## x-colo-x (Mar 6, 2011)

safe memorization, fast execution


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome! Don't forget to change your signature though!


----------

